# Nyx (Persona, Tensei) vs Nya (Demonbane)



## Byrd (Dec 8, 2012)

How does this turns out... I'm actually quite curious about this match 



vs


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Pretty sure it's Crawling cleavage > Either version of Nyx


----------



## Byrd (Dec 8, 2012)

I think so too... just wanted to make sure


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2012)

Unfortunately it's absolute rape for tits over here.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

The one with powers beyond the Super Super Dimension wins.


----------



## Atem (Dec 8, 2012)

Tits beyond tits has my vote.

Still, Nyx deserves better.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 8, 2012)

Nyx is the better villain though


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> The one with powers beyond the Super Super Dimension wins.





For once SMT loses and it's to DemonBane of all things.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> For once SMT loses and it's to DemonBane of all things.



Of course, Nyx only got planetary feats IIRC. Nya way far beyond that. But still, overall SMT should still win agaisnt Demonbane.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Well considering DemonBane is like Suggsverse sibling, it kinda loses to everything despite its strength
I'm still confused on DemonBane's feats in general, not that it matters when you have the SUPER SUPER DIMENSION


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2012)

> I'm still confused on DemonBane's feats in general, not that it matters when you have the SUPER SUPER DIMENSION



Somewhere around low megaversal or something, Willy has a better idea. Also at least Demonbane has a good soundtrack unlike Suggsverse.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't want start a shitstorm tough. But this is the line that starts everything :


*Spoiler*: __ 





> _The two Deus Machinas bounced back, and started gathering power again._
> 
> _ As Liber Legis increased its size, Demonbane did the same. Both robots became much bigger, bigger, bigger, bigger…._
> 
> ...






In my opinion, Suggsverse should way more powerful 
They far higher than megaversal, even omniversal itself. And we called it Zettaverse


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Somewhere around low megaversal or something, Willy has a better idea. Also at least Demonbane has a good soundtrack unlike Suggsverse.



And then the stunning revelation: Lionel was also a musician

Suggsverse is...


> You are more omniverse than omniverse


Canon


----------



## Atem (Dec 8, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> The one with powers beyond the Super Super Dimension wins.



Does that actually exist in the series?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, it's an actual quote Willy posted way back that became...notable 


			
				DemonBane said:
			
		

> Where they reached was beyond super time and super space, at the top of super dimension… super super space time continuum.


Wait I'm sure it said SUPER SUPER let me find the original quote...


			
				Also DemonBane (not Suggsverse) said:
			
		

> Where they reached was beyond super time and super space, at the top of *super super dimension*… super super space time continuum and dimension.


There we go  All is well


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2012)

yes it does 

either that, or some really questionable translation went on


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2012)

> Does that actually exist in the series?



Apparently, of course it could be the work of a lazy or inexperienced translator, because I can't imagine that sounding good in any language.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

Tempting to make a thread how far does Demonbane get in Suggsverse


----------



## Atem (Dec 8, 2012)

Hopefully it was just a really bad translation.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Considering the original game, doubtful:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Tempting to make a thread how far does Demonbane get in Suggsverse



when every ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Suggsverse is multiversal or above, Demonbane really doesn't get all that far 

Scintilla's hair flip vs Elsa


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> Hopefully it was just a really bad translation.



This translation's doing more for DemonBane by at least providing comedy value 

Also 616 Centillion Infinite Multiversal Blinks.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

And let's not forget that Omnipotent Flower in Suggsverse.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> Considering the original game, doubtful:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Don't make me relieve those moments again, some of those internal monologues were trying to hard to be 2deep4u.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> And let's not forget that Omnipotent Flower in Suggsverse.



Levels of Omnipotent.

Ripping off ToAru.

ANTI EQUATION.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Ripping off ToAru.
> 
> ANTI EQUATION.



The Church of Necessary Evil.

Darkseid.

Okay, what's next that he's gonna rip off? The AllSpark? *shudder


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 8, 2012)

The Anti Anti life equation .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2012)

Lionels Mom vs Nya


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Okay, what's next that he's gonna rip off? The AllSpark? *shudder




It would be The ALLspark


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 8, 2012)

The allspark beyond the ALLSPARK


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

That's not fair flutters 

You know she's always sitting in God's throne until Lionel took her down.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Lionel's Mom vs Ripple Frog. Who is more Omniversal+++


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Lionel's Mom vs Ripple Frog. Who is more Omniversal+++



put that frog immediately in OBD cosmic vault. now.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ripples beyond Ripples


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2012)

I am pretty sure Lionel has mastered double think, that way he can believe both he and his mom are the supreme beings.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2012)

more frog than what a frog is


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

All Frogs are descended from that Frog. He is the Frog beyond Frogs, having mastered Ripples beyond Ripples.

Infinitely more amphibian than what any amphibian could strive to become, swimming through more water than a Zettaversal Zettaverse could possibly contain. He eats Omnipotent flowers for his breakfasts beyond breakfasts as he ponders which rock beyond rocks he should focus his *KILLING INTENT* into this day.

Not to be trifled with.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yes it does
> either that, or *some really questionable translation went on*


The latter.
The Demonbane short novels had a very poor translation job done on them.
It was probably done by a lone eager fan whose primary language wasn't the English.
Almost everything is translated literally and there are certain sentences that only make sense after you read them the 10th time.

If the novels actually got a decent translation like what's wasted on ToAru then you'd never see these stupid metaphors.
So the Suggsverse comparison is somewhat unwarranted.
Then again it's so fun I allowed you guys to run with it.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

See but without this hero we wouldn't have a Super Super Dimension, just a Super one. And that's terrible.

Also, Duwang much?


----------



## Atem (Dec 8, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Lionels Mom vs Nya



My new OTP.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

LionelxNya vs GokuxAnne Frank


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Also, Duwang much?


Basically, yes.

Albeit even without the bad translation Demonbane has a mad tendency to use strings of methaphors and flowery language to describe cosmic events.

Just watch the example posted about a dozen posts above.
If I have to compare it's like combining the writings of Derleth, Nasu and some random eromanga artist together.
There are times when the story is just wicked or badass but you also have to suffer through some rather squicky scenes.

Seriously, Demonbane would be a decent super robo sci-fi/modern fantasy story if weren't for it being made to be an eroge.
In that aspect the short novels fare all the much better. 
Unfortunately like their name implies those novels are rather short (80-100 pages long) so the story is damn rushed.
And then you have to account for QUALITY translation and they become all the less appealing.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 8, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Basically, yes.
> 
> Albeit even without the bad translation Demonbane has a mad tendency to use strings of methaphors and flowery language to describe cosmic events.
> 
> ...



Agreed... still have trauma dealing with the machine sex with the loli girl... that was highly disturbing


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Basically, yes.
> 
> Albeit even without the bad translation Demonbane has a mad tendency to use strings of methaphors and flowery language to describe cosmic events.
> 
> ...



Well that's...disappointing. It basically sounds like TTGL gone wrong, but on steroids as far as power goes and then with a Duwangtastic translation (which you've already stated to be true). The pedo under (or is it over?) tones are just...no. Adding something like that really detracts from the series as a whole, by a vast amount.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, if weren't for the bad translations and the SUPER SUPER DIMENSION, I would suggest you to read the short novels, then.

It has no lolicon or even echi content, just straight to the plot.
Albeit because of that the short novels seem more like a summary for a proper full-length novel. For example the multiversal final battle ends in 5 pages.
Really, those novels leave too much for the imagination.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

Isn't that thing supposed to be nyarlathotep?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 8, 2012)

Correct


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Calamity (Dec 8, 2012)

loldemonbane.

I'm guessing Lionel was mostly inspired by it, more than the others.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Again, I would rather like people to comment on Demonbane's quality who actually bothered to read that thing.
You can insult the loli thing because anyone who isn't a p*d*p**** or a naive hormonal teenager would see why showing underdeveloped girls in sexual poses is bad.

But don't be a hypocrite and make claims about the writing of a piece of fiction you haven't actually read.

It's annoying, no matter where and for what I see it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2012)

So Nya has a way to seal up the malice and humanity's desire for death which Nyx works in conjunction with and effectively makes her invincible.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

...I thought you were banned or something? Or am I just more tired from exams than I thought?


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

I've watched the first episode of the anime and I was less then enthused 

Is that close enough?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, the anime isn't as good as VN (albeit it also lack the majority of the ero-content which is truly a bonus) so I can't say it's a good example.

On the other hand you at least tried which worths the praise.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

The... 12th? Episode is canon though

Although apparently Leica met Shirou in another universe:



I don't think someone is going to bother making a clean version of the original... and you only get the option to skip the scene in 2 routes iirc, and not all the scenes you'd want to skip


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

why does japanese smut novels need overly complicated plots?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2012)

because japan

that should answer your question


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> ...I thought you were banned or something? Or am I just more tired from exams than I thought?



Who the fuck are you and are you seriously trying to start shit with me? 

Knock it off.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> The... 12th? Episode is canon though


More or less.
Episode 12 is one of those near-infinite times when Nyarlathoteph's plans got foiled.



> I don't think someone is going to bother making a clean version  of the original... and you only get the option to skip the scene in 2  routes iirc, and not all the scenes you'd want to skip


Most of those ero scenes are, though.
The artist used some weird angles for the H-CGs. 
Albeit I guess it isn't something one should discuss in a PG13 forum.


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

Pg-13? :Hawwwww

Not with the shit I've seen Willy. Not with the shit I've seen



zenieth said:


> why does japanese smut novels need overly complicated plots?



Muv-Luv >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Demonbane


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2012)

gotta keep things friendly for the kids


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> Who the fuck are you and are you seriously trying to start shit with me?
> 
> Knock it off.



He was asking a question about how you understandably remain unbanned


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Es said:


> Pg-13? :Hawwwww
> 
> Not with the shit I've seen Willy. Not with the shit I've seen


 It's still a good excuse to prevent the debate to accidentally turn into some creep-discussion about porn and fictional females.



> *Muv-Luv Alternative* >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Demonbane


Fixed for accuracy.
The first game had its moments but it wasn't anything stellar.
Alternative on the other hand...

Albeit originally Muv Luv was supposed to contain all 3 routes (Extra, Unlimited and Alternative) at once. The creators just ran out of time and/or funding.


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

> Fixed for accuracy.
> The first game had its moments but it wasn't anything stellar.
> Alternative on the other hand...
> 
> Albeit originally Muv Luv was supposed to contain all 3 routes (Extra, Unlimited and Alternative) at once. The creators just ran out of time and/or funding.


 

Edit: I thought you thought I meant Extra, and Unlimited had it's own moments. And including spinoffs it's still better as a franchise 


> It's still a good excuse to prevent the debate to accidentally turn into some creep-discussion about porn and fictional females.


No argument with this


----------



## Manchester Black (Dec 8, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> I don't think someone is going to bother making a clean version of the original... and you only get the option to skip the scene in 2 routes iirc, and
> not all the scenes you'd want to skip


Actually, I read there was a ps2 remake of the game that cut out all of the ero scenes.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Wish I knew about that long before I started the original

 Although I started with leica's route to begin with


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> Who the fuck are you and are you seriously trying to start shit with me?
> 
> Knock it off.



he is genuinely asking a question because there's a mental discrepancy between his memory of you, and the real you

he is not trying to 'start shit'

though i'm amused by the 'seriously' in that sentence because it implies that to 'start shit' with you is somehow an incredible act, perhaps because of the immense retribution you'll wreak

when in fact starting shit with you is the natural response to seeing your posts, much as people squeeze zits, even if pus inevitably comes out

ps. why are you even here bender-koon

did you somehow become accepted during my absence?


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2012)

^

@ Wilyvereb 


I like how you're able to allow baiters like this guy to roam and troll. No delete no nothing? Seriously?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> @ Wilyvereb
> 
> ...


Well, he's pretty polite compared to what you did before so I don't think you have any say in this.

Albeit, I agree I'm too lenient with people here in general.
You can blame my laziness and busy work schedule for that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

willy isn't omnipresent, you know

and you're guilty of much the same with your somewhat frustrated response to an innocuous question

edit: and there is also the fact that i managed to (unintentionally) avoid actually flaming you


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

If you're referring to me, I honestly do remember seeing something about you being section banned, and I am tired almost 24/7 right now. The only time I'm not is about 2 hours after I wake up for another 2 hour period.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Well, he's pretty polite compared to what you did before so I don't think you have any say in this.



Elaborate on "what I did before". There's nothing polite about talking shit to someone. I posted about being filled in on Nya's capabilities, and asked TFC why he's trying to start shit. There's nothing bait about what I said last page neither.  

Seems like your showing favoritism rather than acting legit bro.

@TheFoxCloak

You're mistaken. There was never any stupid punishment like that handed down.

EDIT:

@Lucaniel

Nearly every post you bug me with is inflammatory. Also your obnoxious condescendence "Bender-X" crap is bait.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> edit: and there is also the fact that i managed to (unintentionally) avoid actually flaming you


Absence of flaming doesn't mean you couldn't be punished for baiting people.

But then again, if I would start to consistently apply all the rules by the very word of it, I would end up banning 80% of the OBD.
So I have to settle for a good middle ground.
Especially since there's almost always something more important to do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Absence of flaming doesn't mean you couldn't be punished for baiting people.
> 
> But then again, if I would start to consistently apply all the rules by the very word of it, I would end up banning 80% of the OBD.
> So I have to settle for a good middle ground.
> Especially since there's almost always something more important to do.



that's a healthy attitude

i prefer it to greedo's 'delete anything even slightly inflammatory' one


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Now, now, Lucaniel.
I almost praised you for your control.
Don't start turning this thread into a battleground.
**


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

okay, okay, i'm done


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2012)

The whole bogus "starting shit" is the "natural response" to seeing me post is not going to work either. Civility or being banned is the only choice you're given when speaking with people in any section. I don't care what the history I have with this section is take it or leave it.  

In my case I'm ignore listing cuz of the difficulty of that concept not being able to be grasped.


EDIT:

@TheFoxCloak

Bottom line ask that stuff in my VM dun bring it to thread attention cuz it starts chaos. 


Back to topic: What does Nya have on Nyx?


----------



## Coston (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like I join a little late.

But if you called Demonbane terrible because its ero content then TTGL is basically Suggsverse + Twilight.

A fodder giant worn makes the whole Dai-Gurren Dan looks like a bunch of wannabe.

Dr.West is the living proof that "Science > Magic" and makes the whole TTGL is nothing but a poor attempt on recreating his image.

Demonbane actually is very famous and got a lot of reference in some anime today, such as Nyaruko!.

The translation of the novel was done by Spectre, Lionel-writting skill or not, why don't you said it to Lovecraft? Considered what original canon showed, the "Super Super Dimension" makes sense.

Too bad for SMT fan that they won't see multi-megaversal Another Blood in the next few years and only people playing Kishin Hishou knows that.


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2012)

Must resist urge to post advice Bender...


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Coston said:


> Looks like I join a little late.
> 
> But if you called Demonbane terrible because its ero content then TTGL is basically Suggsverse + Twilight.
> 
> ...



What? People on this board can find plenty of reasons to mock Demonbane if they wanted to. TTGL and suggs also don't escape getting knocked occaisonally. Although it's probably the fault of certain posters that they receive mocking more than other fictions do.

Not that the wikis are infallible, but they are very well done, and both have a page for Another Blood.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> What? People on this board can find plenty of reasons to mock Demonbane if they wanted to. TTGL and suggs also don't escape getting knocked.
> 
> Not that the wikis are infallible, but they are very well done, and both have a page for Another Blood.


I was meant to ask before, Qinglong.

Do you have any knowledge related to Kishin Hishou Demonbane?
Barring a few parts, the game is still untranslated.
That's why we omitted most of those profiles from the wiki.
We have little ways to analyze/confirm feats from that game.


----------



## Coston (Dec 8, 2012)

@Qinglong: The wiki is well done my ass, I was kicked out during the time I replay Kishin Hishou and took some of its feat, some people thinks I inflate the stats of Deus Machina and yet looks at those recent Demonbane calcs lately, it prove they are wrong.

Too bad that people didn't even knows most of Kishin Hishou (95% expect some non-combantant) are multiversal (actually even War God Demonbane would be fodder in there).


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Mostly basic + excerpts I had found, I wouldn't be much helpful for feats sadly.

@above I already stated it isn't infallible but considering what we're working with, the work put into them shouldn't be knocked. Although low balling a character's abilities is to be expected due to various incidents.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> Mostly basic + excerpts I had found, I wouldn't be much helpful for feats sadly.


Same deal as me, huh?

Well, let's hope JAST USA will translate Demonbane 2, as well.
From what I know it's a 3D mecha fighter/visual novel hybrid with no erotic content so it actually has more commercial value.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

Willy, mind answering Bender's question.

Of why Nya vs. Nyx is an unholy stomp. Since he seemed to miss the first page.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

I think you know me well enough, zenieth.

I don't like repeating myself.


----------



## Coston (Dec 8, 2012)

Bigger than the multiverse doesn't do the justice.

The multiverse being bubble-sized is what it is in Edgar and Al's eyes.

War God Demonbane is multiversal-sized compare to them so... it is more than enough to explain.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

What are you even talking about, Coston?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What are you even talking about, Coston?


Coston is a bit lost in thought so he forgot to put his post in context.

Basically, he's talking about Demonbane's (Elder God Demonbane?) power, and how being above multiversal doesn't do it enough justice.

To reinforce his argument he mentions that Edgar and his Mars Demonbane became so large that the entire multiverse looked like a bubble.

I think he's trying to say since EoS Mars Demonbane is Super Super Dimensional then Elder God Demonbane should be Super Super Super Dimensional or even above.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Something about Another Blood only being Multiversal+ instead of megaversal above multiversal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2012)

"super super super"

this is why mega- or ultra- or about a hundred other prefixes exist


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, is it about Another Blood?
I guessed it wrong, then.


----------



## Coston (Dec 8, 2012)

@zenieth: War God Demonbane's stats.

"Bigger than the multiverse" is just an understatement.

War God's stats is actually much higher than that.

@willy: Wrong.

The fight that EoS Demonbane and Liber Legis took place (original game) was actually outside causality and time-space I.E a much higher world than where War God Demonbane and Liber Legis fought.

Calling EGD is Super Super Super is pure downplaying.

@Qinglong: Nah, Another Blood recreates at least 8 Klein Bottles at once (via Al's memory along) and she still a jokes to Nya.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

That was his first complaint, then it just went into 'huh?' territory, to be fair.


----------



## Huntring (Dec 8, 2012)

Coston said:


> Looks like I join a little late.
> 
> But if you called Demonbane terrible because its ero content then TTGL is basically Suggsverse + Twilight.





The fuck are you talking about.

Unlike those two TTGL had a plot.

And characters that are actually characters instead of brain dead Mary Sues.



> A fodder giant worn makes the whole Dai-Gurren Dan looks like a bunch of wannabe.
> 
> Dr.West is the living proof that "Science > Magic" and makes the whole TTGL is nothing but a poor attempt on recreating his image


.

No one gives two shits about power levels.

You don't seem to understand that.



> Demonbane actually is very famous and got a lot of reference in some anime today, such as Nyaruko!.



No one gives two shits about lame fanservice anime.



> The translation of the novel was done by Spectre, Lionel-writting skill or not, why don't you said it to Lovecraft? Considered what original canon showed, the "Super Super Dimension" makes sense.



No, it's laughable word choice and even more laughable writing.



> Too bad for SMT fan that they won't see multi-megaversal Another Blood in the next few years and only people playing Kishin Hishou knows that.



Cool story.

Demonbane's still shit though.



Coston said:


> @Qinglong: The wiki is well done my ass, I was kicked out during the time I replay Kishin Hishou and took some of its feat, some people thinks I inflate the stats of Deus Machina and yet looks at those recent Demonbane calcs lately, it prove they are wrong.
> 
> Too bad that people didn't even knows most of Kishin Hishou (95% expect some non-combantant) are multiversal (actually even War God Demonbane would be fodder in there).



->Complaining about the wiki not being well done
->Make a "omniversal" wiki
->Copy+pasted everything from OBD wiki

:universaluva


----------



## Coston (Dec 8, 2012)

Huntring said:


> The fuck are you talking about.
> 
> Unlike those two TTGL had a plot.
> 
> And characters that are actually characters instead of brain dead Mary Sues.




TTGL is nothing but a poor copy of a single character from Demonbane 

.


> No one gives two shits about power levels.
> 
> You don't seem to understand that.



Not power level, I'm talking about character quality. 




> No one gives two shits about lame fanservice anime.



TTGL is a reference of West and a fodder unnamed giant worm. 



> No, it's laughable word choice and even more laughable writing.



Play the game first and we will talk about word choice later.



> Cool story.
> 
> Demonbane's still shit though.




Sure, I wonder what would your face would be like if those were true. 



> ->Complaining about the wiki not being well done
> ->Make a "omniversal" wiki
> ->Copy+pasted everything from OBD wiki
> 
> :universaluva



-> Got Turn-A and Turn-X, A-Head and serveral mech of Gundam 00 months before your.
-> You guys don't have Warlord, Zegapain and Crysis page.
-> My Demonbane Profiles is 1 year older than your.

:universaluvalaugh


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure this can only end well.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2012)

Not at all, especially not if revisions are to believed. Getting horribly off-topic, so a split/lock is incoming.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

What is sarcasm?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 8, 2012)

@Qinglong: Well, yeah.
I think this served more than what was its originally intended purpose.
I'm going to lock this in circa 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Huntring (Dec 8, 2012)

Coston said:


> TTGL is nothing but a poor copy of a single character from Demonbane



So the entire TTGL is a poor copy of a single character.

So a single character contains all of TTGL's plot, character development and personality in him/her.

You do realize how much sense what you're saying makes right?




> Not power level, I'm talking about character quality.



Which is why your entire arguments to why Demonbane>TTGL boils down to how Demonbane would stomp TTGL in a fight right?




> TTGL is a reference of West and a fodder unnamed giant worm.



And you would be wrong.




> Play the game first and we will talk about word choice later.



I rather not read about a lolicon.

Mammy always says those types of games were bad for my development.



> Sure, I wonder what would your face would be like if those were true.



I'm sorry if I don't enjoy a g-game pandering to pedo's.

I'm also sorry if I don't enjoy the same game being shoved down my throat by someone clearly lacking in common sense.

I apologize that I'm not as open-minded.



> -> Got Turn-A and Turn-X, A-Head and serveral mech of Gundam 00 months before your.
> -> You guys don't have Warlord, Zegapain and Crysis page.
> -> My Demonbane Profiles is 1 year older than your.
> 
> :universaluvalaugh



You had years yet your ripping off OBD.


----------



## Huntring (Dec 8, 2012)

Also before I forget:

Hector says

Crimson Dragoon says
:haaw
Hector says
That's the bit where he complained about us in ENGRISH
hunt ring says
he's going to sue us
what?

Crimson Dragoon says
iori1
Hector says
no hunt, HE WILL SUE US GOOD
Half of his pages still link to the old wiki  
Crimson Dragoon says
iori1
Hector says
seriously Coston, you had a lot of time to fix that but.... 
Crimson Dragoon says
more like cuntston
Hector says
Multiversal Butthurt
hunt ring says


Crimson Dragoon says
>character quality
>Demonbane fan
iori1
Hector says
Hold it hold it
capable of such
Just look at the history
Wait
I'll provide it
capable of such
Notice something about that profile?
Oh, should show the history of ours
capable of such
Note the person who made the page


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2012)

Demonbane is about as quality as a gunshot wound to a vital organ


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

yeeeeeeep. Just as expected.

popcorn.gif


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 8, 2012)

This should be good.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 8, 2012)

Popcorn, Endless?


----------



## Coston (Dec 8, 2012)

Huntring said:


> So the entire TTGL is a poor copy of a single character.
> 
> So a single character contains all of TTGL's plot, character development and personality in him/her.
> 
> You do realize how much sense what you're saying makes right?



It's West I'm talking about, that even makes a lot more sense.



> Which is why your entire arguments to why Demonbane>TTGL boils down to how Demonbane would stomp TTGL in a fight right?



Why should I even talk about power level when in the term of quality Demonbane > TTGL? 




> And you would be wrong.



Or you just cannot see it.



> Mammy always says those types of games were bad for my development.



Who cares?



> I'm sorry if I don't enjoy a g-game pandering to pedo's.
> 
> I'm also sorry if I don't enjoy the same game being shoved down my throat by someone clearly lacking in common sense.
> 
> I apologize that I'm not as open-minded.



Concession accepted.



> You had years yet your ripping off OBD.



I apologize for not having not enough time and creative then.


----------

